# Hair Fall Problem?



## laurajames (Jun 16, 2015)

*Hair Fall Problem?*

What is the best cure for hair fall? I am very upset due to this problem I searched a product which is Provillus for Women Treatment should I use this?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you mean hair loss? Some hair loss is normal.  But for major hair loss (balding), you should see a specialist doctor about that.


----------



## emilyjonson4 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am also facing hair fall problem. How to reduce that ? anyone can suggest me !!!


----------



## zrwilson1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I have to keep mine cut or I have handfuls


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ladies when you say hair fall can you say approx how many strands per day? It is quite normal to lose anything up to 100. When my hair was damaged I also lost more hair than normal.  My hairdresser cut all the split ends, frizz, I think she removed approx 2" all over. She then pointed me in the direction of Pro Naturals, a hair repair system. I started Pro Naturals' regime in December 2014 and I am still using it. It has restored my hair to being very shiny, no split ends even though I use my Ultralight Ionic hairdryer every three days and I also use my G3 Salon Pro to curl my hair. The argan oil leave in treatment is what protects my hair from heat styling damage. I hope that this helps you in your search for information.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't think people lose 100 strands of hair that's quite a lot on average I feel I lose 10-20 a day lol


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 14, 2015)

mceja91 said:


> I don't think people lose 100 strands of hair that's quite a lot on average I feel I lose 10-20 a day lol


  I agree with you but my GP told me I only needed to worry if it reached the 100+ level.


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 26, 2016)

laurajames said:


> What is the best cure for hair fall? I am very upset due to this problem I searched a product which is Provillus for Women Treatment should I use this?



Never heard of Provillus so can't say yes or no. I don't know whether you have sorted out your hair loss problem but it might help you - I rub Vit E oil onto my scalp once a week after shampoo/conditioner. I haven't noticed an increase in new hair growth but I only see very few hairs on my brush in the mornings, maybe 4-5 instead of the normal 20. I continue my use of Pro Naturals.
http://www.med-health.net/Vitamin-E-For-Hair.html


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 1, 2016)

We all shed around one hundred to one hundred fifty hairs per day, but if you're losing more than that I think you should see a hair loss expert. For a natural home remedy, you can try a scalp massage. Use your fingertips and a bit of argan or coconut oil to rub in a circular motion for several minutes before you shampoo, they say that massage temporarily increases circulation to the scalp, which may pump hair follicles with the nutrients needed for hair growth.


----------



## Alexzandra (Mar 12, 2016)

toupeemoor said:


> We all shed around one hundred to one hundred fifty hairs per day, but if you're losing more than that I think you should see a hair loss expert. For a natural home remedy, you can try a scalp massage. Use your fingertips and a bit of argan or coconut oil to rub in a circular motion for several minutes before you shampoo, they say that massage temporarily increases circulation to the scalp, which may pump hair follicles with the nutrients needed for hair growth.



I dyed my hair once and it looked great at start:


But my natural color is pretty dark. Actually, I wanted to make this color but I thought it's too radical.
Well, good for me, because eventually my hair started to behave too bad...


It's been a year since then and I'm still afraid to grow hair back, I cut it shortly and I don't dye it.
I hope someday I can afford long hair again.

Oh, by the way - the hair dye was cheap, so just don't repeat my mistakes)))


----------



## stream26 (Oct 29, 2016)

I am also  have been experiencing hair loss since I was about 20 years old. For awhile, I thought my hair was getting better, but for the last year it's gotten worse. I attribute the loss to being vegan/vegetarian and more so to my on/off again relationship with birth control. From what I gather, BC is the culprit often times and it is usually when women go on and off and on again. Considering you want to have children, it's probably not a good idea to go back on it. The risk isn't worth it! There are always condoms (even though they're terrible when you're in a serious relationship) or there is a copper IUD which has no hormones in it. I am considering getting an IUD soon! 

From my 5-6 years of hair thinning I've realized the following things:
-Short hair with a blunt cut gives you volume (plus the "bob" style is in fashion  
-Joan rivers good hair day is amazing! I use it everyday and it really fills in those thin spots
-Bastine dry shampoo with a hint of (whatever your hair) color is also great for filling in the scalp, it gives you volume, and then you don't have to wash your hair as much which is good
-Shampoos with chemicals are bad (sulfates). I use Jason's thin to thick and it gives me great volume.

I have recently started taking saw palmetto and a b-vitamin complex pill. Apparently saw palmetto helps with DHT blockers. It's only been a couple months and I can't say there is much happening at the moment. 

I used to use Rogaine and maybe that's why my hair got better for awhile, but then I stopped...so it could be why my hair fell out again. Currently I'm trying Rogaine again to see if it will help me!

{mod note: image removed; it doesn't work. Please upload it to Specktra or a photosharing site and link back that way.}


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 29, 2016)

stream26 said:


> -Shampoos with chemicals are bad (sulfates).



_Everything_ is a chemical. There is no such thing as "chemical-free". It's just scaremongering marketing BS.

Sulfates are surfactants. They _are_ safe to use in shampoos, but for some people, sulfates can irritate the scalp. (While I've been sulfate-free for a while now, as well as nearly silicone-free (in regards to conditioners and styling products), when I did use shampoos with sulfates, I personally never noticed a difference between those or sulfate-free ones I've used.)

A Closer Look at Sodium Lauryl Sulfate | Personal Care Truth or Scare

What is a Surfactant? | Personal Care Truth or Scare

Sodium Lauryl Sulfate and Sodium Laureth Sulfate | Cosmetics Info (click/tap the "safety" tab)

Sodium and Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate | Cosmetics Info (click/tap the "safety" tab)

sodium lauryl sulfate - Cosmetic Ingredient Dictionary: Cosmetics Cop Expert Advice

http://www.paulaschoice.com/cosmeti...ition/cleansing-agents/sodium-laureth-sulfate

http://www.paulaschoice.com/cosmeti...ion/cleansing-agents/ammonium-laureth-sulfate

http://www.paulaschoice.com/cosmeti...tion/cleansing-agents/ammonium-lauryl-sulfate


----------

